# Image Dynamics CTX65CS Components



## dftnz7 (Mar 2, 2008)

Running a set of these for the last couple weeks, feel like I have heard enough of them broken in to give a review. I have them installed with the mid in the fully deadended and sealed doors w/foam, and the tweet mounted about 4" forward from the mid on the kickpanel. Seeing power from a Cadence TXA-6004 which is putting somewhere in the neighborhood of 150wrms to each side. Handle the power no sweat and can play low. 

Tonight I switched over to the Sound Focus portion of the HU's processing, which apparently automatically shuts off your HPF and forces you to turn it back on again manually. I didn't even realize it was off until I started messing with the settings a few minutes later--they were playing full range at high volumes and I didn't even hear them breaking up at all, especially not enough to know that the HPF was turned off. I had noticed the increased bass output, but thought it had something to do with switching to the Sound Focus thing.

Overall, a really really good set of comps for the money--very beefy mid, nice silk tweet with flushmount or eyeball mouting options. Midbass is excellent and will make any loose plastic buzz like crazy. Made me track down all the things I thought I had solved when I was running RSDs. When I play "H" by Tool, in the beginning of the song the change will buzz in my ashtray during those long bass notes. Something the RSDs never did. Buddy of mine auditioned my system tonight and I played the beginning of that song, he thought I had my sub on--but it was turned completely off.

Midrange is very detailed and clear, the tweeter is just average IMO. Not harsh by any means, but I don't hear anything to make it stand out. 

These are made in China, which is why they are so reasonably priced, but obviously a lot of time and effort has gone into designing them. I am very pleased with them and would recommend them to anyone. I am surprised more people dont talk about ID components, as I am really impressed with these.

If I had to list a single attribute that stands out the most, it would be the midbass, but the midrange detail is also excellent. Much warmer sounding than the RSDs I had previous, which were decent speakers in their own right.


----------



## tcguy85 (Oct 29, 2007)

nice write up!


----------



## Et Cetera (Jul 28, 2006)

Its a very nice set, only problem being the midbass depth which doesnt fit in some cases...


----------



## Turbosixpiston (Feb 24, 2008)

Et Cetera said:


> Its a very nice set, only problem being the midbass depth which doesnt fit in some cases...


According to Wooferetc the mounting depth is 2.75". That's pretty shallow IMO, I can only think of some very easily defeatable situations they wouldn't fit in. Unless there are car doors that don't have that space, I don't have the experience to answer that.


----------



## atsaubrey (Jan 10, 2007)

For them money I dont think I have heard ANYTHING that sounds as good as these. I was so impressed with these when I heard them on the soundboard I was shocked at the price.


----------



## dftnz7 (Mar 2, 2008)

Yeah I didn't think they looked that deep at all. They looked very normal for a good set of mids, and if anything, the magnet diameter was what made them look so beefy in overall appearance. They sure weren't any deeper than my RSDs I don't think without looking up specs.

I am definitely going to have to go back into my doors, yet again, to fix the irritating buzz/rattle my door rods are giving me on sustained midbass notes...talk about ruining the listening experience. I never had a problem with my previous speakers and the rods, but these are making them vibrate really bad. Not even really sure yet how I am going to do it until I get in there and take a peek.


----------



## Turbosixpiston (Feb 24, 2008)

I wrapped mine in Ensolite. Took me a few tries to get everything covered and workable, there was one loose actuator I had to take off, bore out, and install a different style of bolt on to keep if from vibrating. I just have to get the Butyl off my window cause I put too much RAAMmat on the inner skeleton and the window rubbed against it


----------



## dftnz7 (Mar 2, 2008)

Yeah I may give that a shot. I never paid much attention to them before to see how it could be done. Bad part about it is that I have to have my doors apart to even see what I need for material, and it probably will be something I don't have right now, like Ensolite. Luckily I have a ****box S10 I can run around in and get something while my nice truck is torn apart.


----------



## CrownMe (Aug 25, 2008)

thanks for the review, i think these will be my first set of comps


----------



## mSaLL150 (Aug 14, 2008)

Sweet review. I am about to install mine in my F150. This review got me excited and i now have more encouragement to just get it done.


----------



## lyttleviet (Sep 11, 2008)

These are definitely a nicer set of budget components out!


----------



## Sillyboy (Sep 21, 2008)

Oh thank god. 

I just ordered a set of these to replace some Infinity Reference 6010cs. The latter was my entrance into non-stock systems, and a complete trainwreck that made me never want to touch my car stereo again


----------



## lookin4Alighter (Feb 22, 2009)

Good to hear this info because I purchased a bundle kit that included these components and I noticed they were Image Dynamic's lower end speakers but having read this, my feeling are revived.

They are the only peicce I have purchased on my list for my stereo-upgrade project but its one step closer.

Next I have sound deadening, 1 IDMAX 10" sub, an Alpine IVA-W205, A Rockford Fosgate T400-4(fronts) and a T400-2 or T600-2(rear), and possibly some midbass drivers but I dont know about those yet.

Thanks for taking the time to share this and reminding me why I went with this choice


----------



## madmaxz (Feb 11, 2009)

CTX65CS's or TS-D720c's?


----------



## MeinBMW (Apr 12, 2009)

Thanks for the writeup! Been looking for an inepensive set of comps and I will check these out!


----------

